# Rachio announces Gen3 HW



## chrismar

http://www.rachio.com/rachio-3/

http://www.rachio.com/compare/

The only difference looks to be the ability to add a flow meter and smarter weather intelligence.

Any early adopters out there?

I'm gonna stick with my Gen2 (for now)!


----------



## Tellycoleman

I am not going to be an early adopter.
I need more than just a flow meter to convince me to upgrade. I have a weather station that shows up 1/2 mile away from my house.
Maybe it should be the Rachio 2S. Like iphones.
They have a very good product not sure if I want to pony up $300 for just iterative upgrades. 1st time customer absolutely go with Gen 3. The press release left me wanting more as far as upgrading from a gen 2. I bet this isnt directed toward those who have one already


----------



## chrismar

Tellycoleman said:


> I need more than just a flow meter to convince me to upgrade.


Yep, totally agree. Plenty of local weather stations for me < .5 miles away as well. Plus my water is essentially free since I'm on a well.


----------



## g-man

I'm on city water and during vacation I will really like the flowmeter (auto shut off if it detect flow). I wish I could add the flow meter to the Gen2. I need to think about it. I might sell the Gen 2 and upgrade to the Gen3 + Flowmeter.


----------



## Ware

This is interesting.

Looks like they added on-unit run, pause and skip buttons. That will please some.


----------



## Ballistic

Good thing i saw this, Ive had the Gen 2 on my amazon list to buy this spring, Guess ill wait for the Gen 3.

I kinda like the newer terminal block also.


----------



## chrismar

Ballistic said:


> Good thing i saw this, Ive had the Gen 2 on my amazon list to buy this spring, Guess ill wait for the Gen 3.
> 
> I kinda like the newer terminal block also.


May want to buy now. They have a preorder deal and you can use code "R3LAUNCH20" for some additional $ off.


----------



## Mightyquinn

I think most of the added cost is in the flow meter itself. I know the Gen 2 will use a flow meter too and that will cost you as much as a Gen 3. I'm going to look more into it when I get home to see if it's worth it.


----------



## Ballistic

chrismar said:


> Ballistic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing i saw this, Ive had the Gen 2 on my amazon list to buy this spring, Guess ill wait for the Gen 3.
> 
> I kinda like the newer terminal block also.
> 
> 
> 
> May want to buy now. They have a preorder deal and you can use code "R3LAUNCH20" for some additional $ off.
Click to expand...

Sweet thanks, Ill have to double check if i need the 8 or 16 zone, just moved into this house last fall so trying to fix and update all the last guys work.


----------



## Ware

Mightyquinn said:


> I think most of the added cost is in the flow meter itself. I know the Gen 2 will use a flow meter too and that will cost you as much as a Gen 3. I'm going to look more into it when I get home to see if it's worth it.


Great point MQ. When I installed my Gen 2 I opted out adding an optional flow meter due to the cost. Seems like a compatible flow meter was going to cost $250-300, plus I was going to have to buy a significant length of cable to get to my controller.


----------



## Topcat

Seriously considering this. They'll give a 90.00 credit for preorders. The flow meter is wireless. I am very interested in flow in terms of gallons used since I am on city water.


----------



## gatormac2112

g-man said:


> I'm on city water and during vacation I will really like the flowmeter (auto shut off if it detect flow). I wish I could add the flow meter to the Gen2. I need to think about it. I might sell the Gen 2 and upgrade to the Gen3 + Flowmeter.


How much and how many zones?


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Following, as I'm getting quotes now for irrigation installs, and want a Rachio clock.


----------



## Fishnugget

Ah man.....I just bought the Rachio Gen 2 about 4 months ago


----------



## g-man

I've done my research. I'm going for it and hope to sell the gen 2. The current price with promocode on the Gen 3 is very good. The key question is should I update to 16 zones vs. the current 8. I'm using 7 zones and I dont think I will add any more (garden/ shrubs). I could use a zone for lights, but there are other solutions for that.


----------



## gatormac2112

What's the big benefit of a flow meter other than knowing if you have a leak?


----------



## gatormac2112

Topcat said:


> Seriously considering this. They'll give a 90.00 credit for preorders. The flow meter is wireless. I am very interested in flow in terms of gallons used since I am on city water.


Where do you see a $90 credit?


----------



## Colonel K0rn

gatormac2112 said:


> What's the big benefit of a flow meter other than knowing if you have a leak?


I'm guessing that you won't know that you have an underperforming sprinkler system if you have heads that are broken, or not watering consistently, so the system will have "Instant zone shut-off triggered by leak detection."

As well as not having flooded walkways and foundations, etc by letting you know that something's wrong "Protect plants and property with instant leak notifications."

I guess that's why they call it smart watering? Coupled with Alexa or IFTT and push notifications, you'd find out before you got a shockingly large water bill that you had to pay, and for the cost of one outrageously high water bill, I'd consider it the ounce of prevention. I was in the water department last summer, and a clerk was on the phone with a customer, and when I came up to the counter, I asked, "What was that about?" She said that the homeowner wanted to know why they had a $700 water bill, and swore that they weren't irrigating, even though their usage history showed that they had been using about $450/month. They still were responsible for the water bill. :shock:


----------



## gatormac2112

Colonel K0rn said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the big benefit of a flow meter other than knowing if you have a leak?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that you won't know that you have an underperforming sprinkler system if you have heads that are broken, or not watering consistently, so the system will have "Instant zone shut-off triggered by leak detection."
> 
> As well as not having flooded walkways and foundations, etc by letting you know that something's wrong "Protect plants and property with instant leak notifications."
> 
> I guess that's why they call it smart watering? Coupled with Alexa or IFTT and push notifications, you'd find out before you got a shockingly large water bill that you had to pay, and for the cost of one outrageously high water bill, I'd consider it the ounce of prevention. I was in the water department last summer, and a clerk was on the phone with a customer, and when I came up to the counter, I asked, "What was that about?" She said that the homeowner wanted to know why they had a $700 water bill, and swore that they weren't irrigating, even though their usage history showed that they had been using about $450/month. They still were responsible for the water bill. :shock:
Click to expand...

 :thumbup:


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome

I like Rachio for the phone and voice control. Both of these features need work.

I don't like Rachio's water calculation engine - I think it is inaccurate. It would be better if they'd let me calibrate each zone after some measurements. I also don't worry about water consumption much as I'm on a well, so flow meters and what nor are of little value for my situation.

Frankly, they just need a better application and interface design. Super frustrating not to be able to quickly run a few zones for a set amount of time manually.


----------



## chrismar

HoosierLawnGnome said:


> I like Rachio for the phone and voice control. Both of these features need work.
> 
> I don't like Rachio's water calculation engine - I think it is inaccurate. It would be better if they'd let me calibrate each zone after some measurements. I also don't worry about water consumption much as I'm on a well, so flow meters and what nor are of little value for my situation.
> 
> Frankly, they just need a better application and interface design. Super frustrating not to be able to quickly run a few zones for a set amount of time manually.


I think their recent app update may have addressed some of this. I haven't really been able to dive into the new app to see how it differs, though, as my system is still winterized.


----------



## Ballistic

Ordered mine without the flow meter for now, May add it down the road after i get my lawn all fixed from the last owner. 229.99 still cheaper than the Gen2..

Thanks Guys!


----------



## SCGrassMan

Fishnugget said:


> Ah man.....I just bought the Rachio Gen 2 about 4 months ago


I just bought one like 2 weeks ago :-|


----------



## chrismar

SCGrassMan said:


> I just bought one like 2 weeks ago :-|


Still well within the return period! Take it down and send it back! (That's what I'd do!)


----------



## SCGrassMan

chrismar said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought one like 2 weeks ago :-|
> 
> 
> 
> Still well within the return period! Take it down and send it back! (That's what I'd do!)
Click to expand...

Doesn't ship until April...


----------



## Topcat

gatormac2112 said:


> Topcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously considering this. They'll give a 90.00 credit for preorders. The flow meter is wireless. I am very interested in flow in terms of gallons used since I am on city water.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you see a $90 credit?
Click to expand...

Via email. The code should work for anyone.


----------



## SCGrassMan

You know what though, its returnable until April 7th. So I'm gonna return it April 1, or put the request in anyway... I'm pretty sure amazon gives you a couple of weeks to actually ship the box. We will roll the dice and see what happens 

The flow meter and the dual band wireless are key for me.


----------



## Mightyquinn

After researching it some more today I think I'm going to hold off on the purchase as I don't think I am going to gain too much with upgrading from a Rachio 2 for +$200. The flow meter is cool but not sure how much use I would get out of it and I'm curious to see what the "additional" features will actually entail.


----------



## gatormac2112

Topcat said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously considering this. They'll give a 90.00 credit for preorders. The flow meter is wireless. I am very interested in flow in terms of gallons used since I am on city water.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you see a $90 credit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Via email. The code should work for anyone.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup:


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome

chrismar said:


> HoosierLawnGnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like Rachio for the phone and voice control. Both of these features need work.
> 
> I don't like Rachio's water calculation engine - I think it is inaccurate. It would be better if they'd let me calibrate each zone after some measurements. I also don't worry about water consumption much as I'm on a well, so flow meters and what nor are of little value for my situation.
> 
> Frankly, they just need a better application and interface design. Super frustrating not to be able to quickly run a few zones for a set amount of time manually.
> 
> 
> 
> I think their recent app update may have addressed some of this. I haven't really been able to dive into the new app to see how it differs, though, as my system is still winterized.
Click to expand...

I hadnt opened it until the fall until jist now.

Looks like they tried to address a few of my squeaky wheels. I am still a few weeks away from firing it up.


----------



## Ballistic

Looks like the charged my card, would assume its shipping soon then.


----------



## rrmiller32

Just ordered mine with flow meter. Never had anything but cheap Rainbird programmer. Looking forward to seeing how well this works.
The current discount was $70. $50 right off the bat for preorder (which ends tomorrow) then another $20 when you type in that promo code during checkout.


----------



## Ware

I _almost_ decided to upgrade from my Gen 2, but I think I'm going to hold off for a while. That said, if I was buying my first Rachio, I would definitely get the Gen 3. :thumbup:


----------



## gatormac2112

Yeah I bought it, when is it going to be released?


----------



## Ballistic

Last i heard from Rachio, was should be shipping mid April. I think the flow meter ships in may? not sure they are shipping them separate or not, i did not go with the flow meter.


----------



## Togo

I have a cheap Hunter module, which I had looked up and was discontinued in 2011 so I went ahead and ordered the Gen 3 a couple weeks ago. They charged me right away but haven't heard anything yet about shipping past the mid-April timeframe.


----------



## SCGrassMan

Has anybody gotten an update on when its supposed to ship?


----------



## gatormac2112

Checked the site today and now it says shipping mid may.


----------



## Ballistic

gatormac2112 said:


> Checked the site today and now it says shipping mid may.


I asked them a few days ago, and they said Shipping will start the week of April 30th and shipping goes in order based off order date.


----------



## gatormac2112

Ballistic said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Checked the site today and now it says shipping mid may.
> 
> 
> 
> I asked them a few days ago, and they said Shipping will start the week of April 30th and shipping goes in order based off order date.
Click to expand...

OK great, I guess mid May is for new orders


----------



## gatormac2112

Has anyone received the new rachio or at least a shipping notice yet?


----------



## Ballistic

Nothing yet for me, I placed my order on March 21st.

I talked to them this week and they said they are still on track to start shipping this week..

From Rachio on 4/21/18

Rachio 3 Smart Sprinkler Controllers are just about ready to start shipping! All controller orders will be shipped in the order in which they were purchased starting the week of April 30, 2018.

For reference, you can expect preorders placed March 20 - April 13 to be shipped the weeks of April 30th and May 7th. Preorders placed after April 14 will be shipped the week of May 14th and beyond, based on order number.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Waiting for Rachio to ship reminds me of new Nikon cameras and lenses. When a new one is announced and you think you might want it, order it that day. There are free returns or you can sell it on eBay for a profit if you don't want it, but if you hesitate, you'll wait months before they get to your order.


----------



## TC2

Just received dispatch notice! Ordered 4/1/18.


----------



## Ballistic

Ordered 3/21/18 and nothing yet for me.


----------



## SCGrassMan

Just got this notice. I ordered around 4/13 I think.


----------



## gatormac2112

Mine has shipped


----------



## g-man

I got a msg saying it will ship before 21may. I ordered the flow meter. Hopefully it all ships together.


----------



## SCGrassMan

g-man said:


> I got a msg saying it will ship before 21may. I ordered the flow meter. Hopefully it all ships together.


I did as well. I'm assuming if the Rachio was one month late the flow meter will be at least two months late. My sprinkler guy can put that sucker in during July I ain't gonna


----------



## Togo

I received notice that mine shipped and is due to arrive this week. Email said if backflow ordered it will be shipped separately in June.


----------



## bauc54

I ordered my Rachio 3 on April 25th and it was delivered today. I received a shipment update email from Rachio on April 26th and I filled out the attached form to ask for priority shipment. Not too long after I got a shipment confirmation. For those that haven't received your Rachio 3 yet, I suggest connecting with them to see if they will bump your shipment.


----------



## rrmiller32

Ordered mine 4/12, shipped yesterday, expected on Thursday.


----------



## TC2

What's the trick to getting your PWS data to Rachio and weather underground? The closest station according to Rachio is a badly placed Netatmo, temperature only, site that's also on weather underground. I can't imagine they deliberately set it up to do that.


----------



## gatormac2112

Just got mine today, such an easy setup. I have made a pretty basic smart schedule, but the nicest thing for me will be being able to start and stop it when needed from my phone instead of running out to the shed to turn it on


----------



## Ballistic

Mine finale shipped, Now to add a outlet for the controller in the garage.


----------



## g-man

TC2 said:


> What's the trick to getting your PWS data to Rachio and weather underground? The closest station according to Rachio is a badly placed Netatmo, temperature only, site that's also on weather underground. I can't imagine they deliberately set it up to do that.


Is your pws data online?


----------



## TC2

g-man said:


> Is your pws data online?


Yes. It currently sends to weather underground, been operational for at least 6 months, but isn't visible from the Rachio app whilst a crappy weather station very near by is (which also sends data to WU). I'll send the data elsewhere if necessary but would prefer not to.


----------



## g-man

WU doesn't want a bunch of apps hitting their servers for data so they limit their access. That's why rachio cannot see WU stations.

Rachio can see www.pwsweather.com stations. If you could directly send the data there then you are good (free service).

I don't own a station, but there is a WU station very close to me. So I'm moving the data from the WU station to PWSweather. I use www.cron-job.org to transfer the data to the PWS station via this website www.wufyi.com every 5 minutes or so. A bit of work setting up accounts, but it works.

You will need a WU Api key (free). I think it could also be done with Google scripts, but I did not try it.


----------



## TC2

g-man said:


> I don't own a station, but there is a WU station very close to me. So I'm moving the data from the WU station to PWSweather. I use www.cron-job.org to transfer the data to the PWS station via this website www.wufyi.com every 5 minutes or so. A bit of work setting up accounts, but it works.


Interesting solution! I'd seen some stuff about doing it from my PC but that's a more elegant way of doing it.


----------



## rrmiller32

I was setting up all my stations this evening and adjusting the watering settings and couldn't figure out the proper setting for "emitters" My emitters are 1 gallon per hour but Rachio only lists as inches per hour? Anyone know the conversion?
Also shocked that they recommended 1hr 32 minutes per station for my MP Rotors


----------



## Mightyquinn

rrmiller32 said:


> I was setting up all my stations this evening and adjusting the watering settings and couldn't figure out the proper setting for "emitters" My emitters are 1 gallon per hour but Rachio only lists as inches per hour? Anyone know the conversion?
> Also shocked that they recommended 1hr 32 minutes per station for my MP Rotors


You may need to get some 1.5" Rain Gauges and do a irrigation audit on your system so you know the output of each zone/head. After you have that data then you can use it to fine tune the Rachio :thumbup:


----------



## SCGrassMan

rrmiller32 said:


> I was setting up all my stations this evening and adjusting the watering settings and couldn't figure out the proper setting for "emitters" My emitters are 1 gallon per hour but Rachio only lists as inches per hour? Anyone know the conversion?
> Also shocked that they recommended 1hr 32 minutes per station for my MP Rotors


MP Rotors, or Rotators? (I believe they have both).

I have the rotators and an hour and a half is totally normal if its running once or twice a week. The emitters might be a pretty long run as well.


----------



## rrmiller32

Mightyquinn said:


> rrmiller32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was setting up all my stations this evening and adjusting the watering settings and couldn't figure out the proper setting for "emitters" My emitters are 1 gallon per hour but Rachio only lists as inches per hour? Anyone know the conversion?
> Also shocked that they recommended 1hr 32 minutes per station for my MP Rotors
> 
> 
> 
> You may need to get some 1.5" Rain Gauges and do a irrigation audit on your system so you know the output of each zone/head. After you have that data then you can use it to fine tune the Rachio :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I've done that with the sprinkler heads which is easy. But how can you do that with and emitter? It's just a small stream that drips from the tip. A 1" wide container is going to fill faster than a 2" wide container, so which one is the correct one?


----------



## rrmiller32

SCGrassMan said:


> rrmiller32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was setting up all my stations this evening and adjusting the watering settings and couldn't figure out the proper setting for "emitters" My emitters are 1 gallon per hour but Rachio only lists as inches per hour? Anyone know the conversion?
> Also shocked that they recommended 1hr 32 minutes per station for my MP Rotors
> 
> 
> 
> MP Rotors, or Rotators? (I believe they have both).
> 
> I have the rotators and an hour and a half is totally normal if its running once or twice a week. The emitters might be a pretty long run as well.
Click to expand...

They are rotators sorry. Backyard is all MP2000's the front is a mix of 1000 and 2000. Backyard spacing is dead on perfect. Front yard is tough because there are lots of radiuses so that perfect head to head coverage is hard. I've noticed when manual running the stations just 45 minutes will create run off and puddling.


----------



## Mightyquinn

rrmiller32 said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rrmiller32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was setting up all my stations this evening and adjusting the watering settings and couldn't figure out the proper setting for "emitters" My emitters are 1 gallon per hour but Rachio only lists as inches per hour? Anyone know the conversion?
> Also shocked that they recommended 1hr 32 minutes per station for my MP Rotors
> 
> 
> 
> You may need to get some 1.5" Rain Gauges and do a irrigation audit on your system so you know the output of each zone/head. After you have that data then you can use it to fine tune the Rachio :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've done that with the sprinkler heads which is easy. But how can you do that with and emitter? It's just a small stream that drips from the tip. A 1" wide container is going to fill faster than a 2" wide container, so which one is the correct one?
Click to expand...

I assume you are talking about drip emitters? Are they for flower and shrub beds?


----------



## SCGrassMan

rrmiller32 said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rrmiller32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was setting up all my stations this evening and adjusting the watering settings and couldn't figure out the proper setting for "emitters" My emitters are 1 gallon per hour but Rachio only lists as inches per hour? Anyone know the conversion?
> Also shocked that they recommended 1hr 32 minutes per station for my MP Rotors
> 
> 
> 
> MP Rotors, or Rotators? (I believe they have both).
> 
> I have the rotators and an hour and a half is totally normal if its running once or twice a week. The emitters might be a pretty long run as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are rotators sorry. Backyard is all MP2000's the front is a mix of 1000 and 2000. Backyard spacing is dead on perfect. Front yard is tough because there are lots of radiuses so that perfect head to head coverage is hard. I've noticed when manual running the stations just 45 minutes will create run off and puddling.
Click to expand...

I can't speak to yours, but my rachio has periods of watering and soaking when it runs that long. Also make sure you have set the correct soil type, turf type, etc. in the app.


----------



## rrmiller32

Mightyquinn said:


> rrmiller32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may need to get some 1.5" Rain Gauges and do a irrigation audit on your system so you know the output of each zone/head. After you have that data then you can use it to fine tune the Rachio :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I've done that with the sprinkler heads which is easy. But how can you do that with and emitter? It's just a small stream that drips from the tip. A 1" wide container is going to fill faster than a 2" wide container, so which one is the correct one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I assume you are talking about drip emitters? Are they for flower and shrub beds?
Click to expand...

Yes, drip emitters. They are for 1 gallon shrubs we just planted. I selected shrubs on the app. Problem is when you buy emitters they don't come as 1" per hour or 2" per hour, they come as .5 gallon per hour, 1 gallon per hour etc.


----------



## rrmiller32

SCGrassMan said:


> rrmiller32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> MP Rotors, or Rotators? (I believe they have both).
> 
> I have the rotators and an hour and a half is totally normal if its running once or twice a week. The emitters might be a pretty long run as well.
> 
> 
> 
> They are rotators sorry. Backyard is all MP2000's the front is a mix of 1000 and 2000. Backyard spacing is dead on perfect. Front yard is tough because there are lots of radiuses so that perfect head to head coverage is hard. I've noticed when manual running the stations just 45 minutes will create run off and puddling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't speak to yours, but my rachio has periods of watering and soaking when it runs that long. Also make sure you have set the correct soil type, turf type, etc. in the app.
Click to expand...

I took my best bet at the soil type. It's a mix of clay, DG, and the 50 yards of topsoil I dropped in. Unless there's another "advanced" option for Turf Type I selected the Cool Season since I have perennial rye. Not sure if there's a spot to specifically choose PRG.
I did choose the water then soak option but haven't witnessed yet how it times that out.


----------



## SCGrassMan

You can check the history on the app and it will tell you


----------



## rrmiller32

SCGrassMan said:


> You can check the history on the app and it will tell you


Yup, ran each lawn station for 42 minutes twice. It started at midnight though. Seems weird to be watering in the middle of the night. Is that the preferred time? I figured I it would start around 4-5am and finishe around 9-10


----------



## SCGrassMan

It changes based on season and soil type. Greendoc and I discussed that. You definitely don't want to be watering in the middle of the night. More like 3 am to dawn.


----------



## g-man

There is a new feature. In the past you could only select when to start. Now you could tell it when you want it to end or to end at sunset.


----------



## gatormac2112

I have mine set to end by 5am. Don't want it coming on when anyone's taking a shower :lol:


----------



## rrmiller32

I have it set to "end at sunset". It seems more like "start at sunset" Water pressure isn't an issue her so I could care less if the sprinklers are on while 2 people shower.


----------



## gatormac2112

rrmiller32 said:


> I have it set to "end at sunset". It seems more like "start at sunset" Water pressure isn't an issue her so I could care less if the sprinklers are on while 2 people shower.


I don't know if I would notice while taking a shower, it may not be any different. But early morning is as good a time as any I suppose.


----------



## roundrockag

I actually have the first gen product, and I love it. My house was built in 2012, and we bought it in 2014. The previous owner lived her a year, but the yard came equipped with a sprinkler system. Not one year after living here, we had a bad electrical storm and it zapped the controller. I looked into replacing the controller, I forget which brand it was, but it was your typical type that you'll see at HD or Lowes. I started looking at internet based solutions that you could control from remote, and found the Rachio product. It had been out about a year, and there were lots of positive reviews. What really sold me, was that the city of Round Rock had a 70% rebate for any Water Sense products that you installed. I emailed the lady in charge of the rebate program and asked her if the Rachio would qualify. She responded quickly with a "yes" and even told me that she had purchased one a few months before and told me I would love it. I jumped on. Between the taxes for it, and my 30%, I paid less than $80 out of pocket, which was cheaper than the "dumb" controller. I learned later that those types of controllers are notorious for the LCD displays getting fried in bad electrical storms from surges. I absolutely love my Rachio system, and they keep updating stuff that even helps a first gen owner like me. I am also able to tie it in with my home alarm system, and other things too.

I agree about a first time buyer going with the newest product, but I don't even see a need for myself to upgrade. They do send out the emails when new hardware is going to be released, giving current owners a chance to upgrade at a discount, but I'm not tempted enough.

Chris


----------



## wartee

Hope these are as good as y'all say- looks like I'll be up and running this weekend (though with all this rain who knows when I'll actually use it). Excited that I'll finally be able to run my drip circuit on a separate schedule from the rest of my system!


----------



## g-man

Being able to syringe the lawn at a moment notice even while at work is great.

#droughtproblems


----------



## roundrockag

I don't know how many of you guys have an alarm system at home, but for those of you that do, and you run your automation through alarm.com, you can tie it into that app as well.


----------



## wafflesngravy

Anyone using 2 controllers for one house? Can the app support that? I really like this controller but I need 18 zones.


----------



## Ballistic

wafflesngravy said:


> Anyone using 2 controllers for one house? Can the app support that? I really like this controller but I need 18 zones.


I am, I got 4 connected to my account works without issue. You just have to switch back and forth from each controller.


----------



## mattw10517

Use code Earthday19 for $30 off any Rachio at their website. Ordered a Gen3 to replace my Hunter controller


----------



## robertmehrer

Im a little biased on this. I have an Orbit B-Hyve and feel it edges out the Rachio. Ive read many reviews and most put Rachio in the lead ONLY due to the smart home compatabilities with multiple vendors versus Orbits Alexa and HomeKit(coming soon). As for actual sprinkler control I think orbit edges out the competition, plus it has all the local functions of a standard head end controller where Rachio is a White box... Then there is cost... My B-Hyve was $89 from lowes with my Military Discount and a Rachio is anywhere from $250-$330 for similar features and limited local control.

All that said why does everyone push for Rachio over a B-Hyve or similar?

https://smarthomesolver.com/reviews/orbit-b-hyve-vs-rachio/


----------

